# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  اوجه الشبه بين الملك فيصل العجب والقيصر نور

## شرقاوي

*اوجه الشبه بين النجمين القائدين
 الملك العجب والاسد محمد نور: ابداع في الوسط وابداع في التمرير البينيه للمهاجمين 
العجب ونور: التصرف عند مواجهة المرمرة 
العجب ونور: قدوة اللاعبين في داخل الميدان وخارج الميدان
العجب ونور: ابعاث الثقة بين اللاعبين عند نزولهم الى ارض الملعب 
العجب ونور: الظلم من الاتحاد العام في الدولتين 
العجب ونور: عدم اختيارهم في ققائمة المنتخب لان الاتحاد العام السوداني يسيطر عليه الهلالاب – والاتحاد السعودي يسيطر عليه الهلالاب 
العجب ونور: حقد القائمين على امر المنتخبين بسبب انتماءتهم للهلالين السوداني والسعودي 
العجب ونور: انجاز المنتخبين والتقدم في عهدهم وعند المشاركة في اي فرصة يجدونها يفوز المنتخبين 
العجب ونور: عدم اعطائهم الفرصة حتي وقت ابداعهم من فريقيهما وإن كان المنتخبين في حوجه لهم وذلك ان لا يكتب الانجاز باسمهم 
العجب ونور : من ان يتمتع هيثم مصطفي وياسر القحطان بالكابتنين حتي وان كانا في اسوء حالتهما
العجب ونور: مظاليم الطقيان في عالم كرة القدم الجميل 
العجب ونور : لحن الجمهور  واغاني لحدود لها من اجل ابداعهم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*بصراحة يا شرقاوي
نور غير لا شبيه له متفرد في كل شيئ بل ابداع يمشي علي قدمين
سرعة بديهة دقة تمرير قراءة جيدة للملعب تحكم بالكرة من نوع فريد
تمريرات قاتلة مهارة عالية ذكي لماح فقط يعيبه انه يلعب في دوري لا يزال بعيدا عن المنهجية
والاحترافية تغلب عليه الانتماءات اللونية الضيقة والتحيز الواضح للازرق والعنصرية المقيتة
لو كان نور يلعب في احد الدوريات الاوروبية لكان الاول في كل شيئ ولكان معشوق الجماهير
في كل انحاء الكرة الارضية
..
هذا ليس تقليلا من شان العجب فالعجب لا يختلف علي تفرده اثنان العجب مثل وردة الجثمان
لا يظهر له شبيه الا بعد كل ست سنوات
...

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*حقيقة وجه الشبه كبير . إنتو موضوع الإستنساخ حصل فيهو شنو ؟ العجب دا معقول ينتهى بس كدا ؟
*

----------


## سانتو

*العجب اسطورة لن تنتهى
لاعب فريد كصوت محمود عبدالعزيز عاشق للكرة
لا تفوته ولا يفوتها
نهايته هى مطلب الوصيفاب

*

----------

